# Trying my hand a making a small box



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Okay, VERY small box might be a better statement. It's so small that I'm not sure what it's good for other than maybe a ring box. The inside diameter is the size of an American quarter.










The box was really just an experiment to try my hand at cutting small parts on the miter saw. I used the miter saw for everything except resawing to make the top and bottom thinner than a quarter inch and to separate the lid. Resawing was done on the table saw.

No ruler was needed other than to measure the width for cutting the first side. The first side was then used to mark the saw fence for cutting all other sides. Once the box was assembled, I used it to mark the top and bottom, cut the parts on the miter saw, and glued them in place. Then I sliced the lid off with the bandsaw. The sliced off lid was used to mark the cuts for the inset plug that keeps the top in place.

The box is made from a piece of padauk 1/4" thick x 1.5" wide. I haven't yet decided what finish to use on the project. I'm happy with the result and with the ability to cut such small parts safely on both the miter saw and table saw.

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No inlays? There's a smart aleck in every crowd, no? Nice job and you still have all your fingers.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> No inlays? There's a smart aleck in every crowd, no? Nice job and you still have all your fingers.


How about a box that will fit inside of the first one. All kidding aside, congratulations on a real neat job. A real challenge for the best of woodworker in my opinion.

Jerry B.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow...nice job on that rebated top! You did the rebate on a piece of stock, _then_ cut the segments?! 
You do neuro surgery for a hobby, Oliver?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice job Oliver very impressive.


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice job!
Something that small can have NO errors in angle or size. I usually stay with making something much much larger so that my mistakes don't show up as much.


----------



## kywoodchopper (Jul 18, 2013)

Nice job, Oliver. I am impressed with your talents. I'm amazed you can do that on a table saw and miter saw without getting whacked. As Dick said about making larger projects whereby you can blend in the mistakes or as construction folks say...caulk the mistakes. Malcolm / Kentucky USA


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

avery nice small box, Oliver. What type of wood are you using? Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## routergieck (Feb 11, 2013)

Great job Oliver, Have you ever tried using the thin kerf 7 1/4 inch 60 tooth ultra fine finish Diablo blades that you can pick up fairly cheap in almost any box store. Give one a try particularly for small wood projects and I think you will find they are much asier to work with than 10 inch blades.

Dennis


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another nice one, Oliver. Was this done using the techniques shown in the Ted Baldwin videos?


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

By the way, some time I'd like to see a full view of your business card. I'll bet it's interesting. Jim


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

that is very nice. I couldn't make a much larger one turn out that good/
Allen


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

chessnut2 said:


> Another nice one, Oliver. Was this done using the techniques shown in the Ted Baldwin videos?


Yes, Jim. The purpose of the exercise was to try out Ted's techniques. I have been using them on the table saw for a while now and building the box let me try his miter saw methods. I really like how his ideas let you cut small pieces without getting your fingers near the blade. I also used his ideas about making things without measuring. Once again, I highly recommend watching his YouTube videos.

Here's the link for anyone who hasn't watched them: http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/47759-videos-cutting-small-pieces-safely.html

By the way, for those curious about what can be accomplished with resawing on the table saw, take a look at the attached. It is a piece of padauk resawn from 1/4" to a thickness of about .028 inches.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow! Oliver - you are always thinking of great gadgets, this new wooden razor blade idea means instead of cuts, one would simply get splinters! The mini-box is cool too! Maybe you could build a small refrigerator that will hold one baby shrimp - now THAT would be handy!

Just messing with you - THAT IS SOME GREAT WORK!
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice work. N


----------



## kentuk55 (Sep 12, 2012)

I think it's a might fine box. I've actually been wanting to make some super small boxes of this sort. Thnx for posting


----------



## ddrev (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice job on the miniature box. I believe a person has to be more creative in making small
projects - jigs and fixtures to hold the parts. Most of our machines were not design'd to cut itty-bitty little parts ! ! It looks great.

Dan


----------

